# How To "BLOW~UP" your Torts House on The 4th Of July



## N2TORTS (Jul 4, 2014)

Ok Dj ........ v^v^v^BOOMv^v^v^v.....HAPPY 4th ! .....

Demo of Building #A (8'x8'x8') at the Cove'........."Give an Old Man a Saw-Zall and a few hours" ....what a way to spend the 4th.....


























JD~


----------



## wellington (Jul 4, 2014)

Go big or go home, right Boys, um, men and their toys seem to always equal a mess. Hope you had fun. Can't wait to see the new and improved Tortoise Cove


----------



## wellington (Jul 4, 2014)

Btw, have ya heard of repurposing. Lots of good stuff there could have been reused


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 4, 2014)

Okay!!

This is before. 

What you have in mind for after??


----------



## dmmj (Jul 4, 2014)

Well, I would of went with some fire power, personally.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 4, 2014)

Why have you done such destruction?


----------



## naturalman91 (Jul 4, 2014)

lol i love destruction! i just finished helping my dad destroy a house lol he loves me working with him because it's so fun i'll work for free! lol


----------



## kathyth (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm sure you have had a good time destroying and building!
It's what you do and you do it well!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 4, 2014)

wellington said:


> Btw, have ya heard of repurposing. Lots of good stuff there could have been reused


 :RE-Purpose is my Middle name ....


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 4, 2014)

kathyth said:


> I'm sure you have had a good time destroying and building!
> It's what you do and you do it well!


 WHy thank ya Ma'm........hope your guys trip is going groovy....As you can see I was a wee-bit busy today !
Been a while since I got to put on the "bags"...........

J~


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 4, 2014)

dmmj said:


> Well, I would of went with some fire power, personally.


 ya mean like this .........?





or that ....?


----------



## kathyth (Jul 4, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> WHy thank ya Ma'm........hope your guys trip is going groovy....As you can see I was a wee-bit busy today !
> Been a while since I got to put on the "bags"...........
> 
> J~


The trip is great, thanks! Looking forward to updated progress on the work you are doing. It's going to be cool! I know it!


----------

